# Early morning deliveries



## the coffee table (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey guys,

Wanted to pick your brains on any ideas or trials to see how you have been getting in your deliveries without being in the shop or giving a key to the suppliers.

We have shutters on our premises and for them to go up and down at 5am will be an inconvenience to our residents.

- We were thinking of putting a locked storage box or cabinet outside/round the back so our deliveries could go into them. - Has anyone done this or know of a storage that better suits this complying with H+S regulations?

Would love some feedback

- "the coffee table"


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Your first problem will be if any of that early delivery is refrigerated, as you would then have then issue of providing a fridge in that storage box. Once had a similar issue with a new supplier, and realised the only way round it was to be in early myself on the day they dropped off - luckily/unfortunately (depends on the way you view it) before the first delivery they were already making it such a pain to order, we cancelled and found someone else


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Barry Cook said:


> Your first problem will be if any of that early delivery is refrigerated, as you would then have then issue of providing a fridge in that storage box. Once had a similar issue with a new supplier, and realised the only way round it was to be in early myself on the day they dropped off - luckily/unfortunately (depends on the way you view it) before the first delivery they were already making it such a pain to order, we cancelled and found someone else


It's a pretty common sight to see milk just sitting outside cafes in the early morning - putting a fridge in your storage box is a bit OTT/OCD


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I work in the mornings and while going to work I see plenty of milk, butter, bread and newspapers. It seems like a pretty common practice to leave stuff.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

PPapa said:


> I work in the mornings and while going to work I see plenty of milk, butter, bread and newspapers. It seems like a pretty common practice to leave stuff.


When I was young I worked at McDonald's in a city centre... I'd see all that stuff, and hordes of rats... Yuck. Though I think the rats were mostly eating discarded kebab!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

when I used to work in london there would be boxes of oysters left outside a chinese restaurant in hanover square


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> when I used to work in london there would be boxes of oysters left outside a chinese restaurant in hanover square


What could go wrong?


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> It's a pretty common sight to see milk just sitting outside cafes in the early morning - putting a fridge in your storage box is a bit OTT/OCD


I agree that it is a common sight, but doesn't mean it's best practice.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Barry Cook said:


> I agree that it is a common sight, but doesn't mean it's best practice.


What's going to happen between 5am and your staff getting in?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Depends where you are, it'll probably get stolen where i am...


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

milk can decay in quality pretty quickly if left unrefrigerated & in sunlight


----------

